# Egg Share TTC & Undergoing Treatment Chat



## wouldloveababycat

New Home For You   

 This Thread is for those undergoing treatment and ttc doing eggshare ​
HAPPY CHATTING ​


----------



## emsy2525

is there whee i am suppose to be posting now?!!! x


----------



## Just a girl

Hi Ladies,

I feel sad for us to be seperted but really understand why .

I'm so sorry Katie and Nat and anyone else if you felt like you couldn't post on the original es chit chat thread anymore 

So I just wanted to drop by and wish you all lots of luck with your treatments and say I can't wait for you all to get your BFP's  



Lots of Love, Luck and    
Hayley x x x


----------



## Skybreeze

Woohooo New thread!!

I like it  

Katie totally with you there hun.   Nice to have you back!!

Emsy... Hang in there hun    

OMG I havent updated the list for ages... Slap my wrists!

Nat xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

I have done my best with the list... I need to research some people! 

Dame boss!!!


----------



## vikki75

hello girlies well this is weird having 2 rooms now but its cool all i got to say to that is                                                                                                   C`MON YOU BFP


----------



## Skybreeze

I agree Vikki!!!     Sooner we can all move to that other thread the better!!

PS... I will add you to my ** soon hun!

How are you doing?


----------



## vikki75

im good thanks natalie xx   just AF is very heavy just want it to calm down b4 scan  cos otherwise it wont be to pleasant lol head aches quiet bad but i think thats just the stress of everything at the mo in my life just cant wait to start stimming   so your going to the lister im going to go there if this clinic dont pop out a BFP for me this time x


----------



## Skybreeze

I hated DR Vikki... Felt like Cr*p all the time! Whens you baseline??

I was planning to go to the Lister... But my clinic have called and want me to share with them next year.... We have an appiontment on the 24th of November.... But I am not sure what to go now.. Go to the Lister or stay at the Chaucer??

So confused!
Natalie xxx


----------



## vikki75

i know this sounds weird but i really got my heart set on going with the lister next time dont know why but somethings just telling me wish i was with them this time really, i know its sounds horrible but just dont have much faith in my clinic this time!   but fingers crossed its just i go on the tread for my clinic an dont get me wrong theres lots of BFP but its disheartening when someone comes on an tell you they got a BFN   i DONT want to be that person again


----------



## Skybreeze

Oh Vikki I know what your saying hun.. I am so positive about you this time.. Any idea what does your'll be on so you dont get OHSS?

I am in just 2 minds... I think in my heart I should go to the Lister... As like you feel like I have lost faith in the Chaucer. 

xxx


----------



## vikki75

i think there starting me on 150 or 125 of puregon last time i started on 175 which was a last minute  decission from the DR !!! lets see if she gets it right this time!!!!
but good luck hun on wat ever you choose hunnie were here for you xx  
im going now so chat tomoorow hun xxxx have a good evening x


----------



## Skybreeze

And you Vikki!!! 

I better sort some dinner out now!   xxxxx


----------



## veng

hi Katie,Nat ,Vikki,Emsy 
 I'm so worry ed as i have so many follies i will not make it to fresh ET Thur  hubby seems so relaxed about it saying it be OK and if they have to be   then that will be men 

Katie did you say your EC was painful


----------



## Littlelambxx

Hi girls, 

Long time no speak!! I was all confused with the new 2 thread thing, took me a while to work it out  

I feel like a bit of an intruder as I'm not a sharer anymore, but I just wanted come and say hello to everyone,   And to see how you are all doing?? 

I can see by the new thread there has been a lot of success recently!! It will soon be our turn    

I can't read back enough to see where everyone is up to? But I see that Veng is having EC tomorrow Good luck I will be thinking of you xx

As for me I have been stimming on short protocol for 11 days now (slowly again & on the highest dose of Menopur) EC is booked for Wednesday morning   So if it's OK I will pop on and let you know how it goes.

Love & hugs to all LL xxxxxx


----------



## veng

morning Lady's 
well aim very nervous and my tummy is very bloated  i relay hope i can get to ET 

lots of luck for wed Lisa


----------



## Just a girl

VENG - GOOD LUCK TODAY                
X X X


----------



## emsy2525

Veng... GOOD LUCK for today hunny tinking of you xx

hi ladies how u all doin x


----------



## emsy2525

hi katie..

imm not doing too great to be honest, me and DP had awful awful argument last time, resulting in me being a complete emtional sobbing wreck not good for me and embies on board th mothership..the worse thing is i think if this tx doesnt work, m and DP cant survive. its very hard when e has 2 kids already and his ex is sooo dependent on him...OMG so sorry to go on like that

emsy xx


----------



## Nicksy

Hi ladies, 

I was just wondering if I am ok to join you.  I have an appointment with Liverpool Hospital on the 19th November to start the IVF E/S process.  I have posted on the egg share thread before but there has been loads of red tape to sort out so that an appointment could be made.  To be honest the whole start of it has been so frustrating!! 

Anyway, it will be lovely to get to speak to you all and find out the ups and downs of this TX - maybe I will be a cycle buddy with one of you.  

Love

Nicola
xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Katie, 

Well I have had an appointment at Chester hospital already to discuss ES so I am hoping that this appt is a bit more productive!  Unfrotunately it has taken since the end of July to get here which is so frustrating as I really just want to get on with it now!!  I am hoping to get started as soon as poss as I am not getting any younger  

Good luck honey for your next TX but obviously I will be around a bit before then - you never know we could be cycle buddies!!

xxx


----------



## vikki75

hi nicola an welcome xx
how is everyone good i hope ! x
me i m ill got damned cold which makes my head even worse as dregging is killing my head an now with this cold as well feel like its going to explode!! getting excited about friday now cant wait hopefully i can start stiming 
veng hunny good luck with ECxxx its a doddle
katie glad to see you back babe xx


----------



## emsy2525

hello 

nicola hello how r u?

veng..how u feeling hunnie??

katie hello howz ur day bin hun?

well ive just booked myself an aromatheraphy massage 2morrow, destress myself!!!!

emsy xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi Ladies

How are we all, sorry not been on today.. But I had to see my mum! 

Emsy.. Oh hun, its such a stressful time the 2ww... the extra pressure can make even the strongest couples argue. So please dont be too down hun, keep positive for your little embies. You know we are always here for you hun. Enjoy aromatheraphy! Lucky thing!

Katie.. Is that book by any chance called the Stork Club?? I read it the other night!!! Great minds think alike!  

Vikki.. Dame cold when DR.... I had that the first time round.   Take some paracetomol... It may help.

Veng.... Thinking of you hun!! I hope your ok.  

DH and I made a descision about the Chaucer v's the Lister and we are going to both appiontment and then we will make our minds up.  

Take care
Natalie xxxxx


----------



## veng

sadly im not going to have ET and i will have FET later on im in danger of OHSS as i had 42 follies and 36 eggs   i was hoping to ET thur but i guess they are thinking about my health first


----------



## Skybreeze

OMG Veng... 36 eggs!!! 

Well done on the great number you got!! But I understand that ET is delayed... I do hope you recover nicely and ready for FET soon!


----------



## veng

thanks Nat i am happy but disappointed i have a follow up appointment next tue and i think we will ask to go for blasto


----------



## Skybreeze

I totally understand you being disappointed hun, it must be hard... Good luck next week. I am sure you wil beable to go for Blasts with that amount of eggs! Good luck with the call tomorrow to see how many embies you have. 

Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!

Natalie xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Gate crashing to say WOW     Veng 36 eggs     Make sure you get plenty of rest and fluids hun   Good luck for your call


----------



## Littlelambxx

Veng thats amazing 36 eggs     Sorry you can't do ET on Thursday, but hopefully you will be able to have blast transfer soon   Take care of your self xxxx


----------



## emsy2525

veng hunny congrats on all your eggies, so pleased for u..keep positive about FET, i know u will   

natalie, katie how was rest of ur day?

emsy xx


----------



## Skybreeze

I am good Emsy! Thanks... Just had a lovley hot bath! Now going to relax with a glass of red!

Take care
Natalie xxx


----------



## emsy2525

wow sounds good to me...

forgot what a drink feels like!!!


----------



## TWEETY29

hi all,

do you mind if i join you all?.

We are currently thinking of going to the london womans clinic for egg sharing/icsi.

I just wondered is it best for us to get all the tests done by our gp then make an appointment or can we still go for the consultation and get the tests done after that?.


----------



## emsy2525

hi ladies

welcome tweety..how u doing?

katie hi how r u? well im stil plodding on with essay, but im of to shower then go for my massage  yippee...

veng how r u today lady? 


natalie hi how r u

emsy xx


----------



## TWEETY29

hi all,

thanks for the replies. I am going to phone and book a consultation some time today so i will keep you updated.

tweety xx


----------



## veng

Tweedy- we did most of our tests at our GP and took it with us ,we did have to repeat hubbys sperm test as thay wanted there results but everything eles was fine.
Emsy im fine still a little disappoited with having to wait again but i guess i have no choice im a little tender and im bleeding just a little 

hi Nat,Katie, Vikki and everyone


----------



## shon1982

Hi Girls,

Missed you all lots and I really think that this is a good thing having two seperate threads. After loosing the baby I have been lurking, trying to write, but I jsut didn't have anything to say to the other girls - it was so hard. I am so happy for them, but it was still very hard. I also didn't wan't to drag them down with me being misserable.

So girls - we are going to be getting BFP's and we will all be on there together !!

S xxx


----------



## veng

hi Shon nice to see you online  
have you started or do you have a date?ive been asked to carrying on DR then next AF then carry on till day 21 for baseline i realy hope this works for all of us


----------



## shon1982

Hey veng,

We were supposed to start DR before Xmas, but looks like it will be Jan now. No deff dates as yet though.

Poor you lovey !!! Hope that you are ok though. Yeah - I so hope that this works for us this time around too. I'm not sure if I could ever go through what I have just been through, all over again !!! 

Lovely being back on here and chatting again. Nothing personal to the PG girls - it is just very difficault when you were one of them and then all of a sudden you aren't - suddenly I didn't have anything to say and it was so hard to start a convo iykwim. Love the girls though and truly am so happy for them, truth be known, just wish that I still was one of them, that's the thing !!!! 

xxxx


----------



## shon1982

Will be together again hun. Looks like it willbe Jan for me this time!!! I'm gonna try and keep the PMA up like last time and also just do the few things that I did last time, Milk, Vits, Water, no cigs :0( and no booze, and also the hot water bottle (as it will be winter this time it won't be that bad - but the hot water bottle in mid summer killed me last time !)

S x


----------



## emsy2525

hello ladies

well just got back from my massage it was sooooooooo mice im sooooooo relaxed it was great 

Shon hey hunny im so pleased to c u back..

veng hey hunny..nice to c online , u take care of urself..

kate how r u hunny?

emsy xx


----------



## shon1982

Hi Emsy,

How are you finding the 2ww? Hope it has not been too bad. I was fine, I just did things to take my mind off it. We have waited this long what's another 2 weeks. Think I was just pooping my pants really and didn't want to face the disappointment - so I enjoyed the 2 weeks PUPO !!! Wishing you all the luck in the world though hun.

Massage sounds so good - I'm gonna have to book my reflexology sesh's up !!!

Anyone heard from Natalie today - how is she? x

Katie - how was your cruise hun? x


----------



## TWEETY29

hi all,

Just booked our consultation its on the 20th november. Not long woo hooh. They said its best to wait till we have spoke to the doctors first then i can either get the blood tests done there or at my own gp.

In the information sheet i have though it says if you are approved as a sharer ( after the amh test is done) then all the other lood tests are free. It would only be dhs ones that we would need to pay for.


----------



## veng

well i just got a call back and they said 6 have show signs of fertilisation and 4 have been frozen im to call back tomorrow to find out it more has? is this good out of 18 i thought there would of been more


----------



## TWEETY29

HI VENG- THATS GOOD NEWS XXX


----------



## moocat

Hi everyone,

Hope you don't mind me joining your thread. Just waiting to have some more blood tests & cunselling this month, then hopefully going to do egg share in january! all feels like a dream at moment but really excited and very nervous!!
Just wanted to say that reading everyones experiences on here really helps us newbies!! Good luck to you all.


----------



## emsy2525

hey ladies

veng u go lady..so pleased for u   for ur lil embies..

kate, vik how u both doing?

moocat welcum hunni

emsy xx


----------



## vikki75

morning chicks how are you all xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Hello all!

How is everyone.... Shon I am still around hun. You cant get rid of me. lol!

Anyway, I feel like cr*p... I have so much on my mind at the moment... I cant sleep, eat... (good for the diet!  ) Eveything is just so messed up. I haven't got a clue what to do about the clinics.

The thing is if we go to the Chaucer on the 24th and get all our date they will contact a recipient for me.... And get her all ready, but what happens if I decide to go to the Lister.. I will be letting her down... In a huge way, I know nothing is guaranteed but I just cant do that to someone... Esp when she will have been waiting for that call for ages. So then I will stay with the Chaucer but they wont do a 3 day ET... or even try for blasts as I am egg sharing.. And I need somewhere that can get me bl**dy pregnant this time.

So I cancel that appiontment and go to the Lister where they can try for blasts if not do a 3 day ET. But its an hour away on the train... That means trains ALOT... Which I am ok with but, what happens after EC... They use GA at the Lister and I hate GA. So theres me on a train tired and feeling like crap. Also I worry about a trains and ET.... All that shacking about... I know thats stupid but thats how my brain works.

I'm afraid that I will chose the wrong one.. And it fails again. I dont think I can deal with another BFN, honstly I cant!!! Plus in my heart I know that we cant do IVF a forth time... So this is our *last* go.. The only way we will try again is if the PCT do fund more cycles. But that may not happen now.

I know that it could fail at either hospital and that scares me to death...

Oh dear I am going mad!!
Sorry ladies
Natalie xxxx


----------



## shon1982

Hi all,

Nat - glad that you are still around pickle. Oh hun, you sound in a right old confused mess. I don't know much about either clinics, but I can give you some advice. We live in Westcliff on sea, and we travel to London for our treatment. It is 45 mins on the train followed by 30 mins on the tube. I worked in London for 10 years - so the travelling is nothing to me. Going up there for scans etc is fine. With regards to EC our clinic use GA as well. We were told that I would not be allowed to travel up and back on the train and tube after GA, so on that occassion we drove up. There is no way that you will be able to travel by train after EC with GA trust me !!! You will deff need to go by car, I hope this helps hun.
With regard to ET we went up and back by train and it was fine hun and it worked for us, so I don't think that you sould be worried by that - they will be nice and safe in you hun and very well protected.

My mum always tells me to go with my gutt instinct on things. You should go with what you feel most drawn to ... honey you will be fine. 

I know how scared you are, I really do, I worry that I get PG again and we loose it again. We are all scared for different reasons darling. 

Don't panic and stress too much. 

Hello to everyone else !!! Hope that you are all okay !!!!

Shon x


----------



## veng

hi Lady's 

i could hear the fire works from my living room  aim still a little sore to go out tho so I'm resting up ,i had a call i have 6 fertilised and frozen ready  

Nat i have no idea what you should do Hun like Shon says go with your gut i think you need a change and if this other clinic offers 3 day ET or Blasto i think thats the way to go.

shon i have the same worries as you too   good job we are here to help each other


----------



## Skybreeze

Shon... Thanks hun   We will know more after both appointments... I thought we would have to drive there... Once wont be to bad... We have a tom tom   

Gut instinct is saying both!    Oh dear! Not a great help am I?!

I can totally understand how scared you are hun   Any thoughts on when you are starting again??

Veng... Thanks hun, Well done on your 6 frosties!! Did you have IVF?? Or ICSI?

Natalie xxx


----------



## TWEETY29

hi ladies,

I got a letter in today about the consultation, it says i will need to have a internal pelvic ultrasound. whats this for? is it sore?.

the sound of it terrifies me lol


help


----------



## veng

not sure whats its for twee i didnt get one i have a full exam tho

Nat we had IVF is that good?


----------



## TWEETY29

hi veng,

thanks for your reply. maybe someone else can help?


----------



## Skybreeze

Hey Tweety

Its just a scan to have a look at your ovaries.... And your uterus... Nothing serious.. Most ladies have a scan before seeing a consultant.... It doesnt hurt at all hun, have you ever had dildocam?? An internal scan I mean?

Natalie xxx


----------



## shon1982

Hey Tweety - nothing to worrie about hun - dildo shaped thingy popped in which scans you - doesn't hurt - you will have a few of these hun !!!!

Nat - you will know which one to go for, don't worry until you have seen them !!! 

I am waiting for the recip's DH to get his CF results back (as I have the CF gene don't I) and they should be back by 20th Nov ish, so prob won't DR until End Dec maybe end Jan. 

We are cool with this though as I want to be in tip top condition, I don't want to loose it this time. So wish that he hadn't have gone to sleep. I go days now without thinking too much about it and then all of a sudden it dawns on me that my baby has gone. S'pose it's all part of the healing/greiving process ...

The worst thing was two days after they took the baby away my milk came in ... shock I know - you aren't supposed to get that happen unless you are further along - but let me tell you it did. I woke up soaked, the bed soaked and for 2 weeks millk was pouring from me !!! That was heartbreaking.

Veng - I feel stronger now, but I don't ever want to suffer heartache on that level ever again. It all felt like it was a horrow movie - I used to wake up and think it was all just a nightmare - and then reality would hit in and I would remember that it was true - my baby had gone.

Well I best go as DH is outside waiting for me.

Shon x


----------



## TWEETY29

hi ladies,

thanks for your replies. I guess it doesnt sound so bad after all, and like you all say if i am going through ivf i better get used to it.

Shon-  I am so sorry you lost your little one, my thoughts are with you xx


----------



## TWEETY29

Hi ladies,

Just a quick update i went to my gp today and got all  the blood tests done 8 altogether, the nurse said she had never took so much blood from one person lol.

I have to go in december for my high vaginal swab, not looking  forward to that.

Anyway at least thats them done i feel as though we are making progress.


----------



## shon1982

That's cool stuff Tweety, you will be fine. It is a long old process, well it feels like it at the time, but as soon as you start your drugs time flies by. Each test is a step in the right direction hun.

I am off to an interview here at the hospital for another job, gotta go in 30 mins. If I get this job it will change everything, the money is pretty much the same, but job satisfaction wise and treatment wise it will make all of the difference. 

My current boss breathes fire - she is the devil in disguise I am sure.
As most of you know she treated me so badly throughout my tx and pregnancy, when I lost the baby I had to stop my mum from coming up here and knocking her out. Not that my mum is the violent type, but she thoroughly blamed her for putting me through the stress that she did.

So I think that it will be better all round if I get my a$$ out of here before I start again !!!

How are you all, katie my love, how are you ?


----------



## vikki75

hi lil loveliesxx
had scan todsay lining is nice an thin an ready to start stimming but got to wait for recepient to have her scan on monday then its all go go go for me starting at 150 puregon 
how is everyone ?


----------



## veng

Hi Vikki thats Fab news 

just wanted to say hi all i have no plans for the weekend i am going to rest and let hubby look after me 
hope you all have good weekends


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi Ladies

How are we all today?? I have a very poorly wisdon tooth, infact it killing me! Got the dentist at 11.30.. Great  

Natalie xxx


----------



## veng

hi Nat good luck going to the dentist  I'm not a fan of the dentist  

I'm pretty good still a little sore but resting up i have my follow up appointment tomorrow  
I'm not feeling very positive about having FET hubby thinks it because i don't feel 100%


----------



## vikki75

veng hunnie   it will be ok xx
mhi to everyone
just posting quickly to let you know i start stimming tonight   cant wait got my 1st scan on friday 
my jabs are on 150 puregon then the next day i do 125 then day after that its 150 an so on this is jkust to hlep me not ohss again
im so excited ,
hope you girls are all well xxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Well been to the dentist and had my filling done! No local to numb the pain.. Well I say pain it was just a bit of discomfort.   Anyway to make myself feel better I have bought a huge tube of smarties... (on offer in sainsburys!)  

Veng.... I bet your still very sore from all those eggs... Good luck with your follow up... That happened quick!! Your hubby is probably right about you feeling like you do because you still sore and upset from not getting ET... But FET is very successfull hun, In fact a lady on my cycle buddies had a fail fresh ET and a BFP from FET... She gave birth to a fab little boy last week!   So it will happen hun!!!    

Hows everyone else?? No Katie today?  

Natalie xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Vikki we posted at the same time!!! Good luck with the stims tonight hun!!! I hope you dont get OHSS again, the lower dose should help in that.

xxxxxxx


----------



## vikki75

thanks Nat   i hope it does cor ill hopefully be pupo in 2 weeks  cant believe its come round so quick x
lol on the sweeties after a filling lol your need more fillings you know !!!


----------



## Skybreeze

vikki75 said:


> lol on the sweeties after a filling lol your need more fillings you know !!!


LOL Vikki... Terrible isnt it!! Oh well  WOW 2 weeks, wont be long now hun!!!
Good luck xxxxxxx


----------



## veng

thats great Vikki yeppie for starting   2weeks will go fast 

thanks Nat do you know if your friend went to blasto?


----------



## Skybreeze

No she had 3 day ET... I will check for you... But she had 2x8 cells frozen, they were defrosted and they both lost cells. But she has a gorgous boy now


----------



## shon1982

Morning girls, 

Great news vicki on starting !!! Whoop Whoop !!! Time will fly by honey !!!! Fingers, toes and everything crossed that it all runs as smoothly for you as poss.

Nat, good to see you hun - hope that you are ok darling. Did you have a good weekend?

Veng - FET will hopefully be fine for you hun. You have to keep the PMA up hun. Will be keeping everything crossed for you also darling.

Katie - Where are you lady !!! 

Well, I have just handed my notice in as I got that job on Friday. I am over the moon !! I am still going to be in the hospital and I will now be working in the Diabetes and Endocrine clinic. Which is uncanny - as DH and I believe that Oliver died because I didn't have my thyroid medication reviewed when PG - the chappy that I will be working for is the Thyroid specialist - so I will be in there every day when I get my BFP - ensuring that my levels are correct !!!! 

What a place to work, considering that we are convinced that Oliver died due to lack of thyroxine !!!!!

Well, no more news yet girls

Hi to everyone else that I may have missed. xxx


----------



## veng

well appointment went well i have to have a bleed in 2 weeks then i wait for an AF then day 21 i start DR and then tablets to thicken womb for a couple weeks then ET ,we are going to try for blasto and hope 2 of them make it  so i guess im playing the waiting game again


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi ladies!

Veng thats freat news hun! Good luck with your FET!

Katie.... Hope your ok, I am good.. How did that diet go you were doing?? I have 5 weeks to lose a stone   Yep 5 weeks.. On my history form from the Lister they wanted to know my weight.. So I put a stone lighter.. LOL! Shouldnt of done it I know, but hey worse comes to worse I will put on my magic knickers    

Shon.... Hey hun... How are you getting on? Well done on handing in your notice! What a relief that must be, Good luck with your news job! 

I cancelled the Chaucer today, so we are 100% going to the Lister now. Feel better now I know what I am doing!
Natalie xxx


----------



## emsy2525

hey ladies..

well ive just made my appointment at lister for new year here we go again!!!

nat wen is ur appointment at lister?

veng..how u doing hun?

shon, katie how r u both?

emsy xx


----------



## veng

hi Emsy 
im good thanks just waiting to start jan/feb  
lots of luck in the new year with your appointment


----------



## Skybreeze

Emsy.... Thats great news hun!! My appointment is on the 18th of December!   Cant wait! Good luck hun. When are you thinking about starting again?

Hi to all!

Natalie xxx


----------



## emsy2525

hey nat..

my appointment is 12th jan..not too far!!!! i am excited bt new clinic r u??

im just wondering how long it takes btween consultants appment and starting cycle??

how r u today hun xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Emsy... I am very excited about starting a fresh there!! Have you got to travel far? The lister dont really have a waiting list. As you have had all you tests for egg share before ( you have to give them copies of them) you should only need another HIV test and maybe a FSH done.. But if you go to you GP they might do it. My friend had her consultantion for ES in October... She has EC beginning of December! So they move quick. Did you know that our first appiontment will be 3 hours long!  

You will recieve a huge questionaire from them soon! I have a copy of all my IVF record on the way, so I will be taking them with me.


----------



## emsy2525

hey nat..yes they mentioned the long appointment...it wa good to c what a new consultant says..im having to travel from shropshire its about 3 hrs but i think it wil b worth it..do i just fone my old clinic and ask for records to be sent to me, will they charge? so many questions....

emsy xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Wow that a way to travel, but it wil be worth it! I know... I am about an hour away by train. So it isnt to bad. When I asked for my records they charged me £50 for the pleasure... They said it was for Admin   So I had to pay it. Should get them next week now. If they didnt say anythink on the phone then dont worry!


----------



## vikki75

hi girls just a quickie as my heads banging 
been clinic for 1st follie scan got 6 on each side   just want these ones to grow big now an hope i dont produce any more   cos otherwise ill ohss again but its going good at the mo xxxx
emsy glad your back on track hun x 
 to everyone else


----------



## veng

vikki glad your scan went well today  i hope you follies grow and you don't get to many


----------



## veng

hi Lady's i hope your all having a good weekend 
Ive just started my AF yeppie they said i would bleed 2 weeks after EC that would of been Tue so I'm a little early   lets hope my next AF is on time or early so i can get started


----------



## vikki75

veng good luck hunnie  
hello to everyone xxxx
scan today day 8 of stimms 10 follies on left 9 on right biggest size is 15mm an 14mm got to go back on wednesday an hopefully get my date for EC     earliset will be this friday but could be monday  no signs of ohss yet so fingers crossed it stays that way xxx
wow by the beginnig of next week i should be pupo xxx


----------



## veng

morning Lady's 
Vikki i really hope you go to EC Friday and have ET Monday   

not a lot of news from me just waiting


----------



## vikki75

lil update me bloods came back low but still at risk of ohss again as i have to many follies agsin 15 on L 13 on R been put on low dose of puregon now 100 got scan on friday an ec on monday fingers crossed i dont ohss again so scared i wont get my et xx
hope you girls are all good very quiet in here!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shon1982

Girlies - where are you all ... is it my deodorant ??


----------



## TWEETY29

hi ladies,

Just a quick update, got on ok at our consultation last week, the dildocam was not so bad lol.

Got my amh blood test done, still waiting on the results, will update when i get them back.


----------



## wardyy

Hi everyone - hope you don't mind me joining you  . Am having initial consultation next Monday to start ICSI with    egg share. We are at Woking Nuffield hospital and this will be our 1st time. I just wondered if anyone could give me an idea on how quickly the treatment could start? Nex AF due around Xmas time so could things kick off in new year or do we have to have loads of tests done and wait for a recipient? Could I be looking at months to wait? Just don't want to get my hopes up that this could happen quickly.
It sounds like alot of you will be starting in the new year too so loads of luck to you all    

Claire


----------



## TWEETY29

hi all,

got a call back today to say my amh result was 15. The cons says this is a bit on the low side however i am still allowed to egg share provided my other tests are ok. He wants my fsh tests to be done and another scan.

Any idea what normal amh should be, on the internet i found out that 15 is at the top end of ' low fertility' but the start of 'satisfactory'.
What does this mean exactly?. does it mean i am likely to not produce too much eggs? I am so confused....  help


----------



## TWEETY29

hi katie,

Amh is Anti- mullerian hormone,  basically it tells them about my ovarian reserve and how i am likely to respond to treatment.
Most hospitals are using this now as they say fsh is not as acurate as amh.

Hopefully it will be ok. I found out on the internet my levels are classed as normal and it indicates that i am likely to repsond well to treatment.

Fingers crossed..


----------



## Guest

Hi All

just wondered if i could join you lovely ladies, we had our follow up consultation yesterday and i feel ready to start again, this time with egg share so we have our follow up counselling and second consultation booked for January 2009.

here we go again scary and exciting!!

hope everyone is well xxxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Sorry I havent been around lately girls.... Not alot has been happening. I see we have newbies!!!    

OB... How are you doing hun! Long time no hear, Good to see you going to egg share.... When do you hope cycle again hun??

Has anyone heard from Vikki?? If your reading hun, hope you ok!  

Katie.. Like I have already said in out pm's... A huge congratz you lucky thing... Good luck with the midwife.

Tweety.. Glad dildocam wasnt to bad... Plenty more to come trust me!  

Claire.... Welcome hun! My first consulation was in January last year after all the blood tests and things I started the durgs at the very end ouf May. Had EC on June. It can be a long road this egg sharing but totally worth it! Mind you I was ready to start in April but we held out for another month! Good luck.

Shon and Emsy.. How are you both?

As for me just over 2 weeks until my lister appointment! Excited and nevous about it. We did hope to have EC in April but looks like DH might be made redundent next week so the IVF will have to wait.   Gutted but thats the way life goes. I just hope it doesnt happen.

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Nat

i know i have been lurking for the past 6 months but just felt really out of it if you know what i mean.

we have the counselling appt on 6 .1.09, and then the follow up consult on 23.1.09, so hopefully after that we can get going with testing etc.

hope you are well hunni , i'm looking forward to getting to know everyone on here lets hope 2009 will bring lots of bfp's for us all.


----------



## vikki75

hi girls quickie from me 
natalie im not good hun , after ec got ohss an was hospitalised worse thing ive ever experienced so painful that i was knocked out on morphine for 3 days of my stay got out monday still trying to recover as i hadn`t eaten for a week either my ohss affected my bowel too ...it was horrible , but im on a mend but sadly no more ivf for me, got 12 frosties an will pray they work in the new year when im better if not im going for my reversal last chance thing ,for now probably wont post much on here xx 
so want to wish you all good luck an a merry xmas an hope the new year brings you all your dreams xxx
much love an thanks for ll the support xxxxx over the last year xxxxxxxxx
bless you alll


----------



## Guest

Hi Katie 

a big congratulations to you and Scott well done hunni now u can get the Mr T outfit!! i am feeling positive new year new start and all that just have to keep plodding on!

Vikki sorry to hear you've had such a bad time of things lets hope the new year brings some luck for you.

Nat hope things are ok with hubby's job

speak to you all soon xxxx


----------



## gliddon

hi everone i am new to this group and i am new to the egg sharing to i just have a few question if i can ask if thats ok with you    the frist one is i am not from england i am from the states so i dont the place very well    so was trying to fine samewhere near me i am living sutton surrey  so i was see if anyone now a good place that near sotton or anywhere in surrey at all that i can go to i dont know if they all cost the same or if one cost more then the other could same one tell me how much it cost i was told that it was free to do but i fine this one place that does egg sharing its called the london womens clinic but they wanted to me to pay 290 i did not mine paying that but then they told me that they wanted me to pay 800 for blood test and thats a lot of money and a nother things is that it would have takeing us 2 hr to drive up  so that why i was looking for same where near me but i have no idell where anything is nother one is how mean times do you have to go up to the clinic i am so so sorry for so mean question as you can see that i am new to all of this and have no idell what i am doing when it cames to fineing places lol but thank you so  much for leting me ask amy


----------



## Skybreeze

Hey Amy

Welcome to egg share!!!

The only fertility clinic I know in Surry is This one.... http://www.nuffieldhospitals.org.uk/az_hospital_home.asp?hid=43 Not to sure if its close to you hun, but you could find out with no problems... If they are near you the nuffield hospital are good as far as I know. It a huge hospital group. You wil have to find out if they do Egg share, as not all clinic offer it. Have you thought about looking at the Lister?? http://www.ivf.org.uk/ They are one of the biggest egg share clinics in the UK. Or traveling down to Kent, both these do Egg share.... The Chaucer hospital in canterbury, http://www.bmihealthcare.co.uk/hospital/treatment?p_keyword=ivf&p_hosp_id=292&in_page=TreatmentDetails&imageField4.x=0&imageField4.y=0&p_flag=true . I have had 2 cycles there and thought they were lovely, but they are very small. Or http://www.sefc.co.uk/egg.html Which is the SEFC in tonbridge.

They all charge a mixture!! At the Lister IVF is free. That includes all testing, (they do ask for you to get them done at your GP, but will do them if not) Drugs and the basic IVF... If you need ICSI its £1200 and if you want a 5 day transfer (blasts) then its about £600 on top. But if you just need IVF then thats the place to go.
At the Chaucer we paid £1600 for IVF with ICSI. That was £800 for admin, £500 for ICSI and extra drugs I needed. I think the SEFC is about the same. So it does cost you money but no where near as much as a cycle on your own.

When you do IVF hun, it does take over.. You will have to have time off work and spend time traveling to these places... The whole IVF takes about 6 weeks, that if everything goes to plan. Which sometimes it doesnt!

Hope I have helped hun, keep you questions comming thats what we are here for!
Take care
Natalie xxxx

/links


----------



## wardyy

Hi amy

I have been approved to egg share at Woking subject to satisfactory results of some further tests. IVF is free as are all the tests and drugs, you just need to pay for initial consultation - £200, DH semen analysis £137 and ICSI if you need that is an extra £1206. Thats it. 

Good luck with everything.

How is everyone else doing? We have our implications and counselling appointment next week so hopefully full steam ahead in the new year


----------



## Skybreeze

Katie... I am ok hun, going to the gym later   Not looking forward to it! But I have to go. How are you feeling now?

Wardyy.. Good luck with your counselling!


----------



## gliddon

OK WHAT IS ICSI AND WHAT IS IT FOR AND HOW WELL I NO IF I NEED IT OR NOT  BECUAE WE ARE REALLY THANKING ABOUT GOING TO THE WORKING NUFFIELD HOSPITAL THEY TOLD US THAT ITS GOING TO COST US 2OO£  AND 137£ FOR MY HOUSBAND TO SEE IF EVERTHING IS OK WITH HIM AND IF MY GP WELL NOT DO THE BLOOD TEST ITS GOING TO BE 60£ SO JUST THOUGHT I WOULD ASK WHAT IS ICSI THANK EVERONE


----------



## gliddon

thank you  i dont thank or i hope that i wont need that in the past i get pg just fine with my housband but the saying that he is 11 yrs older then me he is 39 i am 28 but i am  that i well not need that thank agin


----------



## gliddon

i had a doc told me that when i had my last one she was born at 32 weeks old he told me that i did not need to have any more kids and that i need to have my tubles tide i did not wont them done but with her been in the hosptail and i had it done one week after she was borning eve thought i really did not wont it done but i just keep thanking that i if i get PG agin that i would just end up have a nother one born to soon but after i had it dont a nother doc said to me that i should have not done that just because i had one at that time born to soon it does not mean that a nother one would have been so thats why i am doing the egg sharing i know its going to cost way to much money for us to do TR and its cost to much money for us to just do ivf by it self so that why i am wonting to do the egg sharing i like the idell that i am not just helping my self but i am helping sameone eils to but its my houseband he fells that because of his age he thank he might have samething low with him but he have had nothing worng in the past before i had my tubal tide we were above to PG just if then but i just thank he is just worryed becuse of his age i have had not test done on me


----------



## Joeyblue

Hi - I've been 'lurking' for a while, now I'm about to start treatment - can I join you please?

As I said, I've been lurking for a while now, taking in all the information on here - gosh there's so much! Yesterday we got the call to say that Bourn Hall have found a recipient for our eggs and so we're starting treatment in March 09.

A bit about us - I'm 31, DH is 43, we've been married 1 year, together for 5.  DH has 2 kids from previous relationship and had vasectomy 10 years ago.  Decided not to go for reversal but straight to SSR, which we had in October & which was successful so we have sperm on ice, enough for 3 attempts at ICSI.  My aunt had trouble conceiving and it was her experience that made me want to share my eggs with someone else who really wants a child but needs some help. 

We've had all of our tests done, all came back ok and as I said above, due to start downregging on 2nd March with planned EC/ET on week of 30th March.  I'm a mixed bag of feelings, excited (yippee), nervous (can I cope?!) and scared (will it work?).  Bourn Hall seems lovely, the staff friendly and knowledgeable (they don't seem to mind me phoning with questions), but it will  be lovely to be able to chat on here with folk who actually know what the process is like.

Joeyblue x


----------



## TWEETY29

hi ladies,


How are you all doing?. We had our final blood tests done yesterday and our counselling. The counselling was very interesting it brought a lot of things up i hadnt really thought about.

Anyway they gave me the pill to start taking on day 2 of my cycle, which will be tomorrow, then dh goes for the ssr in january. After that its all go.

Hooray we are getting somewhere at last xx


----------



## Joeyblue

KatieD said:


> Hi Joeyblue!
> 
> Congrats on getting your date for March! Its exciting stuff isnt it!! It'll come round in no time too!!


Thanks KatieD. I hope so, at the moment it seems AGES away...but then MrJoeyblue would say that's because I'm the most impatient woman in the world!

Just seen your ticker - congrats to you!


----------



## gliddon

i am hopeing to start in a month or so i know what you all mean i just cant want it seam like a long time a month


----------



## gliddon

i am hopeing to start the treatment then i am going this week to do my blood test and they said that it should be back by then my doc is doing the blood test for me which is good to me becuse it give me just that little more time of saveing up a little more money i have it all saved up but i like to save just that little but more just in make sure so thats why i said that i am doing it in a month i just am hoping that i am becuse thats whay the doc said that if everthing cames back ok i well be doing it the sorry so long


----------



## TWEETY29

hi all,

Well my af came yesterday so started taking the pill today. Will this make af go away?. Hopefully as i am in so much pain.

Katie- yes i am so excited but scared at the same time xx


----------



## gliddon

thank you i am exited it just fells like a long time for now lol it like life is going really slow with everthing lol yes i have kids i now it going to be a lot but 4 kids i am from a big family and i loved it and i wont the same for my kids to


----------



## gliddon

thank you becuas when i tell people about me wonting more kids with me have 4 now they thank as it a bad thing and tell me that i dont need no more kids that make me so mad when people do that sorry i was really worryed about saying how mean kids i dont have and and fixing to do this egg sharing to i thought that a lot of people on here to would thank of me as bad to but thank you so much  ya they are little  i have to girls and 2 boys      katelynn she is 8        jacob he is 5    samual he is 3 and emily she is 1


----------



## gliddon

i just have a question  how do you know if your BMI AND YOUR FSH is ok before you go to the doc is there same way that you can fine out before you to the doc like to chack it at home or samethng sorry i am just a little worred about my bmi and fsh i dont know they may be ok just samething for me to worry about i would hate that everthing cames back ok then i cant do the egg sharin because of my bmi and fsh is not good please help thanks


----------



## gliddon

thank you i chack it out on the bmi is like 17.8 i hope that is ok now i just hope that my fas is ok      ok i am a big worry about all of this i just wont everthing to be ok but thank you so so much


----------



## Skybreeze

Just popping in to say Hi ladies!!! Sorry I havent been around but my computer has been up the wall!  

Cant stay I am dieing of AF pains!     

Going to have a bath!
Chat soon!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## veng

hi Lady's  

hi Nat i wish i was having AF pains come on AF show your face grr I'm so impatient


----------



## veng

oh Katie 
don't give up hope just rest and go and have a scan   i'll be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed


----------



## gliddon

katie i well be thanking about you hopeful everthing is ok


----------



## wardyy

Good luck Katie - I hope the scan is OK and that there is nothing to worry about    .


----------



## wishing4miracle




----------



## wardyy

Hi Wishing - have just seen your post and noticed that you live near to me. We are egg sharing at Woking and due to start with January AF - where did you egg share? How did it go? I see you had success in the form of 2 lovely little boys - congratulations!!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Katie   So sorry hunny   that is really awful news you must be feeling totally devastated   we are here for you hunny if you need to rant, cry, or just release any emotion that you must be feeling. 

I went with a work colleague to her scan and she found out it had died so can imagine how awful you must be feeling hunny   have you got someone with you ? 

RIP Little Baby Angel  

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Awww hunny   its not the easiest thing to tell anyone is it hunny   but he will want to know and want to be with you I should think   I wish I could take your pain away ..   

Cat x


----------



## veng

Katie 
im so sorry   i have had a M/C and two ectopic's my heart goes out to you and Scott ,im not sure how you are going to break the news   
men are so hard to talk to my hubby didn't want to talk about it if you need to talk then please post


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just want to pop in to send a big hug to Katie     so sorry honey


----------



## sallyanne1

Katie hun im so sorry


----------



## gliddon

katie i just saw i am so so sorry   if you ever need to talk i am here for you


----------



## Just a girl

Katie - So so sorry hun    x x x


----------



## watn1

Katie   I'm sorry.x


----------



## vikki75

katie hun just read your post my heart goes out to you an dp


----------



## wishing4miracle

katie-so sorry lovey


----------



## Rosie P

Katie, I'm so sorry hun.   The same happened to me at 11 weeks but had actually happened at 8 and a half. You have done nothing wrong, unfortunately it's just one of those cruel and unfair things that happens with no explanation. Right now you will no doubt feel like there is no hope - but there is and once you've grieved with DH in your own way and in your own time, there is hope hun. Sending loads of   to you.

Take care and just be there for eachother. All your FFs are here for you too.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Oh Katie

I am so so sorry hun, my heart goes out to you


----------



## veng

hi Lady's 
i have dates   
AF finally showed up and i am to start DR 12 Jan and baseline is booked for 28th Jan


----------



## Skybreeze

​


----------



## TWEETY29

Merry christmas everyone xxxx


----------



## gliddon

hope that everone had a good xmas and hope everone has a good new year to


----------



## moocat

Hi Everyone

I posted a few months ago, just after my first appt at LWC. Had some brilliant news today - i ve been accepted to egg share!!     can't believe it and sooooooo excited! only downside is that they want me to lose a stone in weight before i start . Hoping to start treatment at the end of feb, so its going to be a few weeks of salad. A small price to pay though for a baby. 

Hope everyone else is ok and that you all had a lovely christmas and new year


----------



## veng

moocat thats great news  

katie i start DR monday 12th   good luck for the 23 rd


----------



## Just a girl

Katie
Good luck for the 23rd    x


----------



## Just a girl

Katie - As long as your feel that your ready to get going again and not feeling pressurised by your clinic!  Sometimes it's good to give yourself something to focus on but make sure you give yourself time if you need it too


----------



## Skybreeze

Morning ladies

Well looks like your all bizy with tx!! My god I feel left out. lol! I should (if we can get the money together) start February/March. But we will see what happens.

How is everyone today?


----------



## vikki75

hi girls thought id pop in an give you all a big  
natalie dont worry i dont start till feb either with my fet , downregging with ! injection   then embryos back in on the 22nd   as long as they make the thaw xx
katie glad to see you going again hun xx


----------



## vikki75

katie   lets hope we all get   results an bambino`s to take home for xmas xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Kaite.. I know it wont be long! Nervous and excited all at the same time at the moment!

Vikki... So FET isnt to far away now! Is it medicated??

I start the pill on the 5th of Feb with EC late March girls!!!

Natalie xxx


----------



## vikki75

natalie yeah its medicated d reg with 1 injection @ clinic then on to progynova then the dreaded bullets lol doc sed better chance of pg this way , just hopoe my frosties make it as they were frozen on day 2 of fertilisation


----------



## Skybreeze

They will be fine Vikki... How many frosties have you got altogether now then hun?


KatieD said:


> Im also excited and nervous Nat, Iv had enough of let downs and crap this year, we both have.... I hate to say the old cliche 'its our turn' but it certainly wants to be this time.
> 
> XXX


Totally agree hun!


----------



## vikki75

ive got 12 frosties but  ithought there better quality if  frozen on day 1 ??


----------



## Skybreeze

I am not sure Vikki, I would of thought that embies with more cells are stronger?? Maybe I am wrong? 

I know Blasts are very hard to freeze and thaw. I am sure they will be fine!


----------



## vikki75

fingers crossed xxx
so we could all be pg for summer time xx


----------



## veng

thanks katie can't wait to get started feels like ive always been waitng for something hopfuly i will get to ET soon


----------



## veng

yes i hope i dont get too many side effects
well i have had my first sniff of my DR drugs my noise is all tingley


----------



## vikki75

morning ladies 
af showed ugly face today as i was driving dp to work lol so scan on friday now an start rollercoaster ride  
how is everyone ??
veng i left you a message in other board but good luck hunnnie when is et


----------



## veng

Vikki i don't have a date for ET i have baseline 28th jan  

Katie with my FET they said start DR CD 21 ,


----------



## wardyy

Hi everyone  

I posted on here a while ago but have not kept up I'm afraid.

Anyway - we have been approved to egg share - a lucky lady should be getting a call today to be offered me as a donor - please say yes  . I have planning meeting on 27/01 and will start DR on 2nd Feb. This will be our 1st time so excited and nervous - just want to get on with it.

Sounds like everyone is gearing up to start shortly so huge luck to everyone   . Let 2009 be our year!!!

wardy


----------



## TWEETY29

Hi ladies.

I got a call yesterday to say i have been matched. I have to start taking the pill on my next cycle which will be feb. I am so excited xx


----------



## vikki75

quick update for me 
dreg with 1 injection on the 2nd feb then wait for af to show then on day 7 of that i start my progynova so fet will hopefully be now around the 30th feb dont understand why its the 30 now but hey least its happening now xx
katie im dreging on day 17 of my cycle like i did b4 x


----------



## sallyanne1

Hun only 28 days in feb    Unless its a leap yr   So be 2nd march


----------



## vikki75

lol yeah your right sally   must tell that to my consultant lol


----------



## vikki75

where is everyone


----------



## veng

I'm still here Vikki  
hopefully we both will be on the otherside soon


----------



## vikki75

lol veng im always over there anyway cant stay away from them lol


----------



## wardyy

Hi everyone - had great news on Friday as have been matched with recipient. So having planning meeting on 27 Jan, DR starts 1st Feb with hopefully EC 2nd March. So pleased to have actual dates and my recipient has been let down twice in the past so really hope it is 3rd time lucky for her - and for us too of course. So chuffed to being helping someone - it feels so real!!!!

Hope you are all ok x


----------



## vikki75

Wardyy thats fantastic news   good luck sweetie 
Katie hun yay hurry up   are you stimming after ??


----------



## vikki75

so katie ww will probably go through the 2ww together , im not stimming just going on the progynova tablets again to thicken my womb cos im having fet hopefully around the 28 th feb 2 march


----------



## vikki75

me too katie id sell my soul for one   just get all panicky when i think about it,
but im not changing my life style this time im just stay as ME lol i did all that last time an where did it get me !!   so im just going as normal xx although im taking folic acid an iron ohhh an my metfromin lol


----------



## vikki75

i hope you do   i dont want twins but if i get them then its a bonus   but id be happy just to get 1 this time xx


----------



## vikki75

here`s to us all xxxxxx


----------



## wardyy

Hey Vikki and Katie - looks like we will be on the dreaded 2ww together. How very exciting - Katie are you sharing again?

Good luck both of you - at least we will have each other as support!!!

The whole twins scenario scares the life out of me - we have one DD and would love 1 more bubba but 2 - yikes    

 wardy


----------



## wardyy

Having never been through this before i have no idea how I will feel on the 2ww. I don't want to be sitting at home just thinking about every twinge - I will lose the plot totally. How did you cope last time with the 2ww? It is important to keep occupied I guess but also relaxed and not stressed. You are right i think about not getting to het up about it - people get pregnant all the time without all the supplements and all that!! What job do you do? I only work 3 days anyway although for a law firm so can be a bit hectic but would def keep my mind off of everything. Such a hard decision to make.

wardy x


----------



## wardyy

Sounds like a great idea - who knows it would probably work   
I would love the 2ww off work - will see how things go when I get a bit nearer the time. Trying to just stay positive about everything so I have the right attitude once tx starts - DH under threat of redundancy tho and seems like he will find out on the proposed day of EC so he won't even be in the office! Complete nightmare!!!


----------



## Guest

Hi Girls

i am a little bit behind you hoping to start in march/april just need to get the all clear from my blood tests which are being done on friday.

i have to agree though i spent the whole of my last tx obsessing over every little thing not eating certain things etc and was signed off work for  the whole cycle which just sent me insane and i eneded up with a BFN

so this time round i will take minimal time off probably just 1 week after EC to allow for ET and a couple of days rest, then back to work to keep my mind occupied.

the only thing i'll be giving up is caffeine i dont drink or smoke anyway so not a problem.

i think its worse when you're armed with loads of info when i had my first cycle  i didn't really know all the do's and don'ts and just carried on as normal and got a BFP (although it was short lived)

so thats what i intend to do now go back to being oblivious!!


----------



## vikki75

KatieD said:


> Im a manager in a call centre, doing coaching etc.... nothing to stressful but some days are worse than others and I have been known to get stressed in certain peoples directions!! I had about a week and half off last time and the day I went back to work was the day I came on my period  I had a flood at home during my 2ww and where I constantly thought about my 'babies' - I refuse to do that this time - of course Il be nervous about the result but in my view MILLIONS of women get pregnant with nothing, in some countries women havnt eaten a thing for weeks and get pregnant, there are women on drugs and drink who get pregnant over and over again without the pineapple, or brazil nuts or hot water bottles, without abstaining from sex or any other thing that us ladies on here get so obsessed about..... if an embie is going to stick, its going to stick and I dont think anything we do can really affect that too much.......... I really do think that being relaxed and stress free (to as much much as we can) is 90% there....
> 
> I think IVF makes us programmed to look into everything and I dont think we need to do that!
> 
> So im half and half about going to work, mainly because I just cant be bothered with the potential stress and also cos Im quite lazy!!
> 
> You should come to my house on your 2WW! WE'll have a party and get p*ssed!!
> 
> XXX


i totally agree on everytihng you sed there hun  so its your house for the 2ww ok dokey lol


----------



## vikki75

katie its the best way forward hun i think the same , i smoked when i got pg with my other kids ok i did give it up when i found out but it obviously didnt affect me getting pg!!! ] i also had lil drinks of wine too an my kiddies are fine ! 
so heres to us doing it the natural stress free way xx   lol


----------



## Guest

Lol Katie go on have a rant, i haven't smoked since school but you're making me want to start again!!

i think we should start a rebellious thread F***K to all the advice we're doing it our way!!


----------



## vikki75

katie   yep i am im smoking roll ups with the tips in so i only roll about 4 **** all day an where the go out all the time i just leave them   but your way of thinknig is exactly mine  , i give up with all the no`s an dont`s at the end of the day you will or you wont i will give up if i get pg my dp sort of minds but at the end of the day he understands , an to give up now would be even more stressfull so this way it helps , i gave up lasst time an where did it get me , i think the change in my body from not smoking an not drinking caffeine i think its alot for your body to get accustom to then your body changing from all the drugs too it dont know wat its doing !


----------



## vikki75

katie   lol bring it on lol


----------



## Guest

Lol right thats it i'm going back to my daily cup of coffee and  i'll buy a packet of **** on the way home!!


----------



## vikki75

orangebutterfly lol 
you chicks on ********?


----------



## vikki75

lol if i add a man dp will do his bo k lol i dont like ******** to much either but its ok to go be nosey lol


----------



## vikki75

ok laura   ill add you in a while 
katie   theres ones that are so addicted that they use there phones to just tell you there at work lol


----------



## Guest

i know and the ones that air all their dirty laundry and tell you every little detail about their lives!! whats that all about??


----------



## vikki75

lol laura there nuts x lol im on ** an put your name in wat one are you lol


----------



## vikki75

katie lol   get the shot-gun out x
laura are you the one wearing gold ??


----------



## Guest

yay Katie see if you had ******** you could've updated your status think of the fun you're missing out on!!


----------



## vikki75

lol then ive just added the wrong person lol could you add me its victoria worsley jacob m im easy to find xx
katie you have agood evening hun xx ill pm you my mobile if thats ok so if your not on here you can let me know how your getting on during tx xxxx


----------



## veng

I'm wondering if i should book two weeks off after ET i work as a school dinner lady i cook the food my boss has said he will lift anything i don't want too but I'm on my feet from 7.30 till 1 pm  not sure if staying at home will make me go crazy   or it i will blame my self for not taking it easy? what do you think Lady's?


----------



## vikki75

veng hun it all depends how you feel take a week off then if you feel ok go back to work but just make sure you take rests ,  
laura i added you i found you lol some other women named the same as you probably thinks im mad lol xx


----------



## Guest

HI girls

Katie i know the feeling didn't even want to walk in the building this morning!! but have got my bloods tomorrow so thats something to look forward to!!

Veng its a difficult one  we all want to give it the best shot, and its all about trial and error, just do what feels right. i took the whole time off last time, but this time will just take 1 week.

Vikki i have you as a friend on ******** now, never mind about that other girl lol she might think she's really popular!

hope everyone is well


----------



## Guest

thats what i'm worried about Katie i'm not good with blood test i fainted when i first had blood taken, and since then i have to look away but still feel a bit funny.

i also gave blood a couple of years ago and fainted and ended up puking up in a bowl!! they said thank you abut advised me not to come back again lol


----------



## vikki75

hello darlings xx
blood test im not really one for them i remember when i had my miscarriage yrs ago i was in thr royal london hospital an i actually slapped the doctor cos he hurt me lol 
how are we all today ? im in a nother lazy day just cant be bothered


----------



## Guest

hi Vikki

i'm the same just have got no patience today can't be bothered!! problem is today is dragging so much!!


----------



## vikki75

it is dragging today hurry up the weekend , i think as we get closer to starting the slower it goes lol


----------



## vikki75

yeah i need mine done to  
just made a appointment to have acupuncture to de stress lol lady seems really lovely although its goig to cost me inital 55£ then 35£ after that but im so stressed ill try anything even if it helps me sleep better lol


----------



## vikki75

katie i was just reading the accupuncture baord  an loads of women say how good it is an most of them got bfp so lets just hope it helps she sed she does a opening of the uterus ceremony thingy b4 et then a closing one after   but ithere is a women on here that went to the one im going to an she had twins!! so heres to being jitted by needles lol 
one lil question does it hurt!??


----------



## Guest

Hi Girls

i had accupuncture on my last go and it definitely made me more relaxed, the needles don't hurt as such but you get a funny tingly feeling.

can't really afford any extras this time round so just gonna let nature take its course (well as much as possible given that is so far from natural)

hope you enjoy it Vikki


----------



## vikki75

lets hope your be his 5th ! xx
i just thought i ts worth ago aint it


----------



## veng

hi Lady's 
wish it was the weekend too plus i wish it was wed so i could have my baseline I'm very impatient 
Vikki i hope you don't mind i requested you on **


----------



## vikki75

veng hun course not i accepted you   how you feeling?


----------



## veng

i am moody and fed up with waiting and im so worryed this will not work  full of joy me


----------



## Guest

aww veng how long till you get started?

i'm in a mood today have a banging headache and people keep mithering me at work!!

oooh lots of PMA soon we will be on mat leave!!


----------



## veng

i have a headache too probably cos i just stuffed my face trying to eat health  oops 

i have my baseline this coming wed I'm having FET ,i had OHSS in nov and could not have ET so i think im just grumpy im having to wait


----------



## Guest

i'm debating whether to get some chocolate to get me through the afternoon 

thats what i hate about the whole ivf process its so unpredictable and involves loads of waiting it really tests your patience 

i noticed from a previous post that you're on ** too is it ok to add you


----------



## vikki75

well i just pigged out on digestives with me tea   very nice


----------



## Guest

i've just got myself a twirl from the vending machine !! mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## vikki75

mmm you`ve made me fancy a flake now  
ive ate so much choccy over the christmas ive kept cadbury`s in business !!


----------



## veng

Orange Butterfly said:


> i'm debating whether to get some chocolate to get me through the afternoon
> 
> thats what i hate about the whole ivf process its so unpredictable and involves loads of waiting it really tests your patience
> 
> i noticed from a previous post that you're on ** too is it ok to add you


yes thats fine my name is Rusheene Houchins


----------



## veng

Thanks Katie i hated it when i was young always wished i had an easy name like sarah or something ,you say it like Rush een lots of people i meet try and not say my name incase they say it wrong


----------



## Guest

i agree such a pretty name


----------



## veng

Yes your right Katie its ,Irish and i think there are a couple ways to spell it  

well its pouring down of rain today and i have a day off work thank goodness as I'm feeling a little to emotional ,I'm not sure what it is I'm snappy and i think I'm impatient yet worried it will not work Gr i think I'm going


----------



## veng

i like Neive ,we have not relay spoke about names i know hubby likes Dextor from watching that program on TV not sure I'm 100% on that tho,i think i will ask the sex on 20 weeks scan if we get lucky and get a BFP  and then pick a name


----------



## shon1982

Well hello there ladies,

How are you all. I haven't read thorugh yet, but thought that I would stick my head in and say hi ! How's everyone's tx going? 

We are stimming again, with EC planned for 3rd Feb, very excited. Not really doing anything extra this time, no hot water bottles or pineapples etc ... but feel like I should be, obviously I'm drinking loads of water, and no alcohol, but nothing else.... bit worried that perhaps I should be doing other things though .... what is everyone else doing

Part from that, everything is good.

Shon x


----------



## shon1982

Hello honey bunny,

Well, you have set my mind at ease ... I will continue not doing anything then. It is what Ross and I agreed earlier on but I just got a little pang of "sh.t should I be doing other stuff?". But I will just carry on then.

Stimms are going well, keep getting little twinges and twangs and the odd dodgy headache, but apart from that all is good. Got a scan Mon, Wed and Fri and then EC the following tuesday .... I am finished work for 2 weeks from next Thursday ... how much I love my new job I will be pleased to be able to kick back and relax and take it easy. 

So ... not long for you now pickle. Got everything crossed for you. i feel positive for us all really. There is just an air of calmness on this board really, prob cause we all know the drill now, and I think it will really help us all if we are more chilled out ... i certainly feel much better than last time. No stresses at all. Long may it last hey ! 

Hows things going with the acu ...


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi lovlies

Hey Shon.... Good luck with stimming! I do hope you get a few less eggs this time. We dont want you ill again! Let us know how you get on!

Katie... I am so glad you feeling positive! Still loving you names for you babies! So are you injecting DR again?? Good luck sweetie!

Veng... Good luck with your baseline scan next week. 

I have good (ish) news my GP has refered me to a gyne again. I want a hystorosopy (sp) before we do the IVF and at the Lister is a cool £1500! So I am hoping to get it done on the NHS. Of course that means the IVF is on hold until futher notice. Which I am happy with because I am not very positive at the moment! I go on the 9th of February for a consutantion at my local hospital. All I need to do is beg for it!


----------



## Skybreeze

I think I can handle it! If not I'll be calling you!  

I have had 1 NHS cycle, which is all we get here. Still I know I was lucky to get that! I have had all the test possible before we did IVF, but never had a hystorsopy, was never offered! Although the Lister seem to think I should of had one, because it checks out inside the uterus. They check for all sorts. And take a biospy of the lining to see if there is any problems. Because we have tried for so long, and had 2 failed tx, the lister seem to think its a good idea. Just incase. 

Have you had it done hun?


----------



## Skybreeze

I think your right Katie!!

Hopefully I can have it dont on the NHS! If only for peace of mind. 

So how you feeling about this cycle hun?


----------



## vikki75

hi ladies how we all doing today?
i dont feel to good think im coming down with something keep getting hot sweats an feel sick  
natalie hows you hun long time no see  
shon hun hows you havent seen you on here in ages xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

I am good Vikki! Hows you??

Katie.. I am so glad you feeling good about it. Scott was very lucky wasnt he, walking into another job! DH is ok with his job at the moment, he wasnt given the push in the end. But there are more coming up next month! But we will have to deal with it. What you up to the weekend?


----------



## Skybreeze

Have a good one Katie, I best go now house need a tidy!

Take care lovely ladies
Natalie xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Girls

had my bloods done today but ended up nearly fainting and had to sit with my head between my legs taking deep breaths!!

had a giggle with the nurses afterwards how embarrassing!!

next appt is 4th march and all being well with the results i will be matched and due to start from april period.

i agree with everyone i also feel more relaxed this time round i was like a mad woman last time restricting myself from everything, i'm just going to carry on as normal this time and hope for the best!


----------



## veng

Orange Butterfly
i would not worry about nearly fainting I'm sure you are not the only one who has fainted before  
good luck with you next appointment in 4th march  

well I'm a little worried my AF has not turned up and I'm due to have baseline wed  if i don't come on i will have to wait longer and I'm already impatient


----------



## Guest

Hi Veng

hope AF shows up soon, mine did the same last tx regular as clockwork all the time then due to start tx 4 days late!! 

bit quiet on here this weekend wonder what everyone is up to??


----------



## veng

AF is still not here if its no show tomorrow i will have to call clinic and push my baseline back


----------



## Nancy Noo

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this site and am looking for a little advice if thats ok!!!!

I am just finished 5 unsuccesfull cycles of clomid and am now being refered for IVF with the NHS, however the waiting list in my area is 2.5 years so am looking to egg share at the Lister.

I have 1 cycle left to take but have a consultation at the Lister halfway through that period.... Should I have a month off the clomid whilst the Lister carry out my hormone tests

And also are the Lister able to carry out egg collection under local or sedation rather than general anesthetic

Sorry lots of questions!!!!


----------



## vikki75

hi girlies 
nancy hun im sorry i cant answer any of your questions  but i wish you all the luck in the world 
veng hun i think its when you really want a af it never comes so af dance for you [fly]               [/fly]
how is everyone?
me i got a stinking cold , got my accu tomorrow cant wait


----------



## Guest

Hi Girls

welcome nancy  

Veng sorry af still hasn't shown up, hope you get sorted soon.

Vikki sorry to hear about your cold, it's rotten i've just recovered from my second one in a couple of months!!

very bored and p*****d off at work, wishing away the hours!


----------



## vikki75

i cant stop sneezing lol its all ive done all morning lol


----------



## veng

i had a morning like that Vikki last time i did DR lucky not this time 

still no AF


----------



## vikki75

Veng put you best white knickers on   then jump around   other then that have a bit of   lol always works for me


----------



## Guest

yes you can guarantee just as you're about to get jiggy it will appear


----------



## Skybreeze

*Nancy... *Welcome to the thread of egg sharers! So sorry to here clomid isnt working! I had my first consultantion at the Lister in December... And they are fab... I would say give your last clomid cycle ago hun, because at the Lister they like to get your GP to do all the blood tests. Then you send it up to them. You could go to your Gp now and ask for all the tests and take them with you. And with you next AF (if you get one) your GP can do it then. 
At the moment the Lister are having lots of work done so you could be waiting a month or so before you start. But I find that fine, give you time to perpare for it. 
Any idea who your consultant is?

Veng... Sorry AF hasnt arrived yet, I agree with Vikki put your best white knicker on then so white trousers, that should do the trick, failing that do a pregnany test, whenever that thought comes into my brain AF arrives! Without fail!

OB... Its never nice have lots of blood taken, I have 9 vials last time... but was fine the time before I had 8 vials and my vain collapsed, they ended up getting it from my hand!

Hello Vikki and Katie xxx

Natalie xxx


----------



## veng

Nat 9 vials   you are brave i hate having my blood taken 

i have my white  knickers on   you girls are as   as me  we did   last night hoping AF will show ,i don't have any pregnancy tests in the house   i have no tubes so had no reason to buy a test intill i have ET 

Hi Nancy


----------



## Nancy Noo

Hi Everyone

Natalie - Thanks for all the advice, my consultant is going to be Yau Thum... What about yours


----------



## Skybreeze

My consultant is Eugene Kuzium. Very lovely man. Whens your appointment?


----------



## vikki75

i just realised im no longer a charter vip ,it must of run out   ill have to up date it in the week  tut tut
ithink they should actually send you a pm to tell you its about to run out!!


----------



## Skybreeze

Opps Vikki! I think you can find out on your profile when your subsciption runs out.

How are you doing?


----------



## vikki75

im good ta nat you? just got a cold but got my accupunture tomorrow hope it helps with my stress an my fet x


----------



## Skybreeze

Glad your ok, cant believe you have 7 days until you start FET! All exciting stuff. Enjoy your accupunture hun, I was thinking about doing with my next cycle, how much do you pay for it?? 

I am ok, plodding along, and staving at the moment! lol!


----------



## vikki75

Nat im paying £55 1st consultation the £35 after that but just hoping it will be worth ever penny xx she apparently loves helping women doing ivf so hopefully fingers crossed


----------



## Skybreeze

Good luck with it then Vikki!! Not bad in price, worth ever penny when it works!

OB... I think I have added you to my **? I do hope it was you hun, as someone has got a very strange message!


----------



## Guest

hey Nat

Yay it's me LOL!! i've just confirmed you!

vikki not long to go now hope accupuncture goes well

veng still no af well think we've run out of suggestions!!  

nancy good luck with your consultation

xxxx


----------



## Nancy Noo

Hi Skybreeze

My appointment is on the 11th Feb - Im quite excited but a bit nervous at the same time. I noticed you are in Kent I am in Bexley so also a fellow Kent girl.

I am off to see my GP tommorow so I will ask about the blood tests then. 

Thanks xx


----------



## veng

OK still nothing   how disappointing i will have to call clinic when i get back this afternoon to rebook baseline


----------



## Guest

Veng sorry to hear that hope things start moving forward soon.

Not much activity on here at the moment where is everybody


----------



## Skybreeze

Afternoon ladies

Veng... I am sorry AF hasnt shown up!!! Bl**dy women! What have to clinic said?? Have you just got to wait?? 

OB.. Thank god it was you lol!!!    What hospital are you doing ES at hun?

Hope everyone is ok!

Natalie xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Nat

we will be staying with Jessops in Sheffield, i really feel comfortable there and the staff are lovely so i  don't mind the 1hour 10mins drive to get there!!

really hope everything goes well this time, and that my recipient gets her BFP too.

how about you hun, are you hoping to go with the nhs or are you considering egg share next cycle??


----------



## Skybreeze

If you feel comfortable thats all that counts in the IVF game. I have an either hours on the train and a 10 minute walk to the Lister or a 2 hour drive!! I vote train always.. But will have to drive for EC and ET.   

I am ok thank you! Secretly hoping for more NHS goes... I have had one NHS already and a private (ES) cycle.... But I have been chatting to a lady from my PCT over the net and she is incharge of changing th policy of IVF fund in the South East. And they are (hoping) changing the poilcy from one fresh cycle (not including FET) to 3 cycles (including FET) From April 2009.   So we could have another 2 cycles. But I wont hold my breath and it maybe years before we get there, but I am still quite young (24) so can afford to wait... But DH is 44 almost 45. 

I would love to ES again after this but if it fails I doubt I will be able to. 3 failed cycles are not good. Plus we have no money for anymore. So after this that is it for us. I just pray that the NHS comes through! 

What about you? Acn you share again after this?


----------



## Guest

hi Nat that sounds good i really hope you get the funding, and i know how you feel about having an older man mine is getting on a bit too lol!! its hard though as you have to make decisions based on his age as well as yours! and also i think in previous cycles i have been given false hope as i am 27, they have often said oh you'll be fine you're young and it's just male factor probs you'll have no problems getting pregnant! we all know that isn't the case 

i asked the question about sharing in future cycles and i think it's ok as long as you get enough eggs, but my clinic have said they wouldn't like you to do too many, so i suppose thay make the decision on how many is enough, i'm hoping it wont come to that but at least we have the option if we get another BFN!


----------



## veng

i called clinic today to say my AF has not shown yet they said as i want to do blasto i have 2 choices

1,if AF does not show by Thursday and if i want to go ahead with blasto i have to wait till next Thursday to start tablets to thicken my womb as all Lady's who have blasto start tablets on Thursday  

2, if AF turns up after Thursdays and we want to go a head no basto then as soon as AF is here i can start tablets.


----------



## vikki75

hello hunnies 
well accu went fantastic i came out of there 100% better more   i was actually smiling when i came out of there , shes fantastic cant wait to go back next week for more   i actually think now that i have a chance of this fet working  
anyway how are you all  today ?


----------



## veng

sorry if this is horrible but i wiped this morning and i had a liitle red like a red vain so everyone i really need your  :luck:  come on AF come  :luck:  :luck:


----------



## Guest

Hi Katie

hope you're feeling better, i stopped watching test tube babies as when i did they always got BFN's and i spent the whole time in tears 

good luck with the jabs you'll be back on the 2ww in no time.

Veng hopefully af is on its way now

Nat how are you this morning?

Vikki hope you're ok 

Hi Nancy

i'm ok today feeling a bit peckish though can't stop bloody eating at the moment i'm trying to lose my tx weight, but it's just not happening!


----------



## Guest

Katie it was a nightmare she had to go in with the needle twice as she had trouble finding the vein.

then when she did find a good one she said there was a problem with the vial not filling up properly so she had to do another one so iended up have 9 vials done instead of 8.

i just knew i was gonna go!! and i did   thank fully all over now!


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi ladies

Katie... Hope your feeling better... Lots of luck for tomorrow hun!!! I dont envy you doing injections again, makes me shiver thinking about it.... I have a choice this time between nasel spray and injections. I am thinking of trying the nasel spray, worth ago I think!

OB... I am ok thanks.. Just had some had some bad news from my dad... Nothing life threatening, not to worry... But its nothing the lottery cant solve!    How are you going?

Veng... So AF is on her way... What descisin have you made then?

Hello to Nancy, Vikki and anyone reading!

Natalie xxx


----------



## veng

hi ladys
well im browny/ red so im going to have my baseline tomorrow ,im going to try for blast depending how my frostie make the defrost


----------



## Skybreeze

Can you ask for heavy sedation?? Surely they cant say no! After what you went through last time. I would ask for better pain killers, at least a pessiery (sp?) I had volterol.. It is amazing, there only 70p each!!

Veng.... So gald AF has arrived! Good luck with your scan.


----------



## vikki75

veng  woohoo af arrived  
katie accu was amazing feel so much more relaxed already she sed my womb is stagnated so shes clearing it for me so its nice an fresh for my embies   
nat  
laura  
 for any one i missed  xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Katie i feel for you going through EC with nothing WOW!

i thought it was horrendous last time and i had sedation and local anaesthetic, i asked at my follow up for the maximum sedation this time as apparantly they only gave me a bit last time!!


----------



## Guest

oh gosh Katie it's making me cringe just reading it!!

hope you have an easier time of it this time, do your clinic not offer sedation?


----------



## vikki75

Katie woo hoo your start your cycle    
morning ladies hope everyone is good xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Morning Ladies

Katie good luck today for 1st injection xxx

Hi Vikki how are you?

Nat, Veng & Nancy hope you are all well xxx


----------



## wardyy

Hi everyone

So Katie todays the day - I am so jealous - I know I start Sunday but crikey those needles are longer than expected     !!! I just want to get the first one done. Any tips as you have been through it before i had planning meeting on Tuesday so EC arranged for 2nd March with test date 17th March. When will yours be? I can't believe your clinic do not sedate you. Mine pretty much knock you out so you have no idea what is going on - like the feeling after loads of vodka my Consultant said!!! He said I would enjoy the experience. I hope so!

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Guest

hi wardy

glad you've got the go ahead to get going  good luck with everything xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Just dropping in, I have a hetic day! 

Katie... Good luck for the 1st injection today, I have to say I cant believe it has come round so fast! 

Hi to OB, Vikki, Veng, Wardyy, Nancy and everyone else!

Chat soon
Natalie xxx


----------



## veng

wow clinc was like musical chairs in the waiting room it was packed  OK back from scan my lining is 7.2 ideally they like it at 5 so they are calling me back this afternoon  checking my bloods are OK and to see if the doctor wants me to start my tablets today or next Thur ,i think it will be next week  

katie good luck with your first injection today


----------



## veng

they called back and said my blood work was fine and i got the go ahead so i have taken my first tablet and i have a scan booked for the 10th Feb


----------



## Guest

Great news veng glad you've got started xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Veng... Thats fab news, your so nearly there now!! Good luck with the pills. 

Well I am off to the gym later! Doing body attack... So going to be shattered by 8 tonight. Wish me luck I might need it!  

Natalie xxx


----------



## shon1982

Hello lovely ladies - glad that you are all moving on with your treatments !!! Well done Katie for your first dr injection. Hope that it went okay. Will bethinking of you and keep my fingers crossed. natalie - good luck for your gynae apt.

Well, I have one scan left tomorrow, i had 17 follies and loads of small ones, last time they all grew at the last minute, so hoping that is the same this time. We have ec on Tuesday, which I can't believe has come around so quickly. 

The tx has been so much easier this time without the evil boss. Hopefully it will pay off.

Sorry I don't keep up with you ladies as much as I used to. With the new job I don't get any time. But I am off now for 2 weeks so i will pop in and let you know how its going and see how you are all going !

Veng - glad that af arrived for you and hope that it all goes well xxx


----------



## Guest

Morning Ladies

Katie wow its all go now good luck with everything 

Shon good luck hope you get plenty of eggs

Hello to veng, wardy, Nat, Vikki & Nancy

woooo hooo its friday xxx


----------



## Guest

nothing much planned here bit skint to tell you the truth but we'll maybe go to the pictures? how about everyone else?


----------



## vikki75

hello ladies how are we all today 
well done shon on your follies  
me,well yesterday got kicked in the leg by a [email protected]@dy horse ,so today just resting had my bloods done yesterday for my iron an now just cant wait till monday


----------



## Guest

Vikki how did you manage that hunni


----------



## vikki75

lol well couple of us decided to take the horse up the lane for a walk they all spooked an mine just decided to kick out at me [email protected]@dy thing , thing is that evening the kids go on the pony for lessons an the 3 ponys in the school all spooked again an threw the kids off of them , even though the women that does it knew about wat it had done earlier with me an still let the lil ones ride


----------



## vikki75

im good ta x you bet you cant wait for your baseline now   just think in about 6 weeks well all be testing


----------



## vikki75

yeah i know thats why i think im so excited for monday to hurry up lol


----------



## vikki75

lol   any side affects kicked in yet ?


----------



## vikki75

loll i konw wat you mean its like " hello diary nothing to report of such bla bla bla " lol


----------



## vikki75

not much really just think ill stay in , in the warm lol seeing as its suppose to snow on sunday !  i just want to summer to hurry up lol


----------



## vikki75

LOl   yeah thats true but also when your pg you get a better tan cos of the pigmentating in your skin ! so ill be loking like a beached whale in me garden next to me paddling pool lol


----------



## vikki75

me too   i be back in a while gotto go skool ok xxxx


----------



## vikki75

im back i hate ther traffik on skool runs god i could kill some one none of them know how to drive


----------



## vikki75

lol me too , my mum never drove so it was by foot for us , i think thats why i was so determined to pass my test when i was 18 lol i hate walking i hate walking or any sort of excercise lol


----------



## vikki75

your funny x proper just made me giggle my lil girl looked at me as if to say wats so funny lol


----------



## Guest

glad you two share my views on exercise


----------



## Guest

Morning Girls

hope everyone is well on this freezing monday morning xxx


----------



## Guest

I'm good thanks Katie i love the snow i'm like a big kid just want to get all wrapped up and go out and make a massive snowman, just asked everyone at work if we can make one outside they all looked at me as if i was 

roll on next week i'm sure the kiddies will humour me in my new job 

hows the jabbing going?? i meant to ask did you get your hair cut the other day?? if so is it nice and do you now look like a brunette sarah harding


----------



## Guest

Katie we obviously work with misreable people if it wasn't too difficult i could have come over to yorkshire and we could make a snowman and go sledging!!

i have just had my hair cut a couple of weeks ago from about shoulder length into a bob, it was a bit of a shock at first but i like it short now, not quite brave enough to go shorter yet.

but i always think short hair looks so nice 

glad you had a good weekend, and no you didn't drink too much  we're on the alternative plan remember  pity i dont drink really!! i just dont really like the taste of anything alcoholic


----------



## veng

its snowing hard here all the schools are closed and the kids are loving it  im siting here with a nice hot cup of coco


----------



## Guest

Hi Veng

glad you're keeping warm how it going?


----------



## veng

im good thanks just waiting for the 10th for my scan   hoping for ET 16th


----------



## vikki75

hi girlies just a quicky 
been clinc had my d reg injection (which was in my butt) now just waiting for af to arrive around the 12th 
so im now officially started tx yay   
hope you girls are all ok xxxx


----------



## Guest

morning girls

good news vikki hope all goes well 

how is everyone today?


----------



## Guest

awww Katie it's rubbsh when you feel crappy  hope you feel better soon, i always bruise really easily still have a massive one from my blood test and that was nearly 2 weeks ago (i look like a smack head) 

i'm ok feeling a bit fed up as work is just so so rubbish but have to pay bills so here i am!!!


----------



## Guest

well off and on i watched abit at the beginning and then came in at the end with the really gruesome bit.

so kind of missed the story  i watched hotel rwanda at 10.00pm which left me traumatised


----------



## Guest

yes the film is very sad watched it at the pictures with my friend we were both  

i'm starving already it's just a joke i'll probably have gone up another dress size soon


----------



## Guest

True Katie i too am happy this size (16) too, i am quite tall with big hips and a beyonce bum  but i agree no bigger just don't want to feel like i'm busting out of my clothes.

i wouldn't mind a bit more in the boob department!!


----------



## Skybreeze

Hello Ladies

I have had a good laugh at what you all have writen! What are you like about exercise, I cant get enough of it!   Infact I have a 2 hour session tonight! Cant wait.   I bet both you lovely ladies are gorgous! I am a size 18 at the moment, want to be a 16 like I was a year ago... Hence the exercise marathons! I will get there... Its just so bl**dy easy to put on but hard at hell to get off!   Oh well. 

DH had once again been told that he maybe made redundent in March.. Honestly I think he is better off out of there now. Just really gets on my nerve when they always threaten about it. 

I am in a bit of a tiz at the moment.... So some help wouldnt go amiss ladies.... 

I should be starting the pill next week (when AF arrives!) for our IVF, with view to have EC the beginning of April. But I have a gyne appointment on Monday to hopefully have that op I want. But another part of me is saying just do the IVF. I keep asking DH what he wants to do, all I get is I dont care if we start now or later. Its my choice. 
We have some of the money saved up (about £1700) we may need up to £2800. The rest if needed is going on the credit card...   

I want to do the IVF now!!! And be pregnant ASAP, but we all knows it doesnt work like that and that it very well may not work. 

Do I want for the op (which is NHS and could be months away) or just do the IVF now?!!

HELP!

Natalie xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Nat

personally i would do the IVF i initially decided we would have a long gap between cycles this time and wait until July but deep down i just couldn't do it 

it's really difficult hun, but a good start would be as Katie said to try and get some info on how long the wait will be for the op.

and well done for being a fitness fanatic!!! i'm so lazyhence the big bum


----------



## Skybreeze

KatieD said:


> OR you could ring the people that are gonna be doing your op and ask for a timescale - is it gonna be in two months if so delay the IVF if its gonna be in 6 months do the IVF....
> 
> I would have thought the lister, if there was such a big possiblity that the op was gonna play a fundalental role they would insist you had this first....


You have a very good point Katie, My appointment is on Monday at 2.30. I will see what they say then, I mean they may even say no anyway. Anyway I havent even got the pill yet from the Lister, so they might have other plans with the recip. I might email them. 
Thank you hun xxx

How are you doing??


----------



## Skybreeze

Thanks OB, Its just so hard to wait a while... Its been 6 months since our cycle and I am ready for another (I think!)


----------



## Skybreeze

Its to look inside my uterus for any abnormal things 

Take a look at this.... http://hcd2.bupa.co.uk/fact_sheets/html/hysteroscopy.html

Thats what I want done! I do hope you stay like it aswell! 

/links


----------



## Skybreeze

Thats strange Katie!!! I wonder why?? 

I thinking is it worth it?


----------



## Skybreeze

I have very heavy AF's, but I had a Lap&dye that found Endo.... Which explains it. 

That might be a reason for them not to do it, the lap&dye found nothing but endo... I think I just want a reason why in 8 years we have never been pregnant, and why the 2 IVF failed... But sometimes there isnt an answer!


----------



## Skybreeze

That must be awful!   My AF's are heavy and so painfull... I am dosed up on pills for a week! 

Things we go through, anyway you should have 1 more AF then thats it for a long time!!! 

When you get you AF while DR is it different? Or the same.. I have always DR on CD1 then thats it, no AF for 6 weeks (test day).


----------



## sallyanne1

Hi ladies i start stimming tomorrow   Have to go in on saturday for a scan , bloods and consent form   Least it staring now its been a long wait


----------



## Skybreeze

Katie... Are they giving you anymore 2ww drugs?? You wasnt in cyclogest was you?? Nice to know AF is normal, I start on day 21 this time!

Sallyanne.... Wooohoo, your starting!!! Yey!   What dose you on then hun? Are you a egg making machine?? or like me and have lazy ovaries! I had a grand total of 4 follies on day 8 of stims on 225iu of menopur! 

xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Glad to know your upping to 400mg, I am on cyclogest again... But 400mg this time, I normally have 800mg a day plus a gel! So I am panicing that I wont make it to OTD. 

I did ovitrelle like you last time, but I am on pregnyl this time as well... I havent got a clue what it looks like. Sorry maybe post on peer surpport. Or maybe Lou can help, didnt she use pregnyl?


----------



## Skybreeze

Thats not right Katie! 

Sugar, got to go to the town because I forget again, be back later!

xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Katie i've had Pregnyl both times and you draw up the fluid first and then inject it into the ampoules when you do the white stuff dissolves repeat on the second one and you're ready to inject


----------



## Guest

he he Katie i was a horror on my first cycle just couldn't get the hang of it at all and as our first cycle was at a clinic in barbados all i had was written instructions and a nurse on the end of the phone 

i was sat there in tears thinking i'll never be able to do it! then once we got out there i had to have my trigger shot on a night that we'd booked to go and see a show i said i would cancel but the nurse was saying go along you'll be fine just nip to the toilet at about 8.15pm  against my gut feeling i did ended up shooting up in the loos, managed to get air in my needle couldn't get rid of it and squirted 1/2 my dose all over the cubicle.

i rang the emergency helpline in absolute hysterics couldn't breathe and actually threw up i was so upset. miraculously it was fine and i actually got preg (very briefly). i always remind myself it cant be any worse than that and why i'll never go abroad again, how i love jessops and their pre filled syringes and injector pen!!


----------



## veng

i Lady's  
your all chatty today 
i am now taking 2 tablets a day to thicken my womb i hope its working


----------



## Guest

Veng hope your womb is getting nice and thick and squishy ready for your embies 

Katie yes i have read that board it always makes me laugh, not just us eh


----------



## Skybreeze

Oh ladies, reading your drug induced panic was funny!!! Mind you I had a few.... Last cycle I managed to stab myself with the mixing needle for the menopur! Oooch, flipping hurt... I was so upset and felt useless... Didnt help DH laughing at me!! I threatened him after that, he soon shut up.

Plus when I used Gonal F in my first cycle, I was just about to inject and I dropped the needle...  honestly it was the end of the world, I thought that was my last one! I cried and cried.... DH tiped out my drugs bag and found one for me. I felt like a right plonker! 

Oh dear ladies, cant wait to do it all again!   

Veng.... Good luck with the tablets, I am sure they are doing the trick!

xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Nat i can't wait for more to come.

the night when i messed up my HGC i thought my world had ended i was hysterical crying outside and Del was looking at me as if i had lost it (i had) and another tourist actually came over and iasked if i was ok, i think he thought my hubby was giving me a hard time!!


----------



## Skybreeze

LOL OB, I do feel sorry for our hubbys when we are mental! DH knows what I am like and he just takes it in he stride now. 

How comes you had tx abroad for your first one? Never thought about going back?


----------



## Skybreeze

Oh Katie your poor DH, and you laughted!!! lol! Bet he didnt!

Like you I didnt relise that you had inject air into the vial of menopur... So I was trying to pull the needle with the fluid out and pull it to fast and hard, it came flying out and stabbed me in my finger!    It was bl**dy sore for ages!


----------



## Skybreeze

Oh Katie, Thats so funny about the stripper, poor DH walking out.. Bless him... I can imagine what he was thinking when he see the stripper! 

But then I can imagine you face when you found out you beat him for nothing


----------



## Skybreeze

Katie... Did you go to that meet up where you live?


----------



## Skybreeze

Thats a shame!!! There so much fun! Your'll really enjoy it, honestly the things you talk about it so funny.

No meet ups planned at the moment... I am in the middle of arranging one in March for the Chaucer chicks. My cycle buddies hopefully have one soon.. But alot of them are just about to have babies. 

I wish I live near you both, but I am down here in Kent. xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

YEY     That sounds Fab, its a date!  

How close are you to Manchester?


----------



## Skybreeze

Just that DH has family in Manchester... I thought if I was ever visiting we could meet for a coffee.


----------



## Skybreeze

They live in Salford... Near eccles. Another live in Bolton. 

Sounds lovely on paper but in real life I cant imagine the stress of it.


----------



## Skybreeze

I will have to arrange something with the family   

Nothing better then your own sofa!


----------



## Guest

leaving work now hunni chat soon xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Bye OB xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

God you ladies natter    

Katie yes im being an alturistic donor this time  

Sky im only on 150 of menopur because i over stimmed on 225   

I was ment to be meeting my friends off here on Saturday but cant coz im at the clinic   And does anyone know if i can still go to the gym   I have just joined up


----------



## Skybreeze

Sallyanne... I have always done the gym right up to EC, didnt really slow down either.. Its up to you, I say go as it makes you feel great. Speaking of which I have to go and get ready for pump and combat tonight. 

Shame your not metting up with your friend!  

Take care ladies
Natalie xxx


----------



## Rosie P

New home this way ladies: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=174309.0


----------

